

Freelance Mac App Bundle from Envato - maguay
http://codecanyon.net/bundles/freelance_mac_apps

======
logic
As a die-hard KeePass/KeePassX user who recently had 1Password forced down his
throat as part of a new job...well, it's actually pretty slick. ;) The browser
integration is exceptionally well done, and definitely worth the price of
admission.

One feature I didn't know I wanted until I started using it was the fact that
the database is actually saved in a browser-renderable format (decryption is
performed in javascript, all client-side). So, save your password database to
Dropbox, and if you're on, say, Linux (where a native client isn't available),
you can still get at your passwords just like any other password keeper. No
editing or adding new passwords via that interface, sadly.

(Added plus: you can actually render it directly through the Dropbox website,
which is a nice plus if you're at a machine you're not syncing.)

------
maguay
This bundle includes $300 worth of Mac software, including 1Password,
Billings, TextExpander, and more for $49. Plus, two eBooks on freelancing:
Rockstar Freelancers and Smashing Magazine's Successful Freelancing for Web
Designers. Pretty awesome deal!

